# what knots do you use?



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

hey guys just wondering what knots every one uses?

as far as knots go i used to simply use a double uni knot to connect my leader to my main line and found it to be fairly effective with most of my line breaks occurring at the hook end of my leader but after reading a recent article in a fishing mag i have decided to change to a kanelt knot which is fairly similar to a double uni except they claim its 20% stronger and after tying it a few times i can honestly say that the knot is much smaller and slides through the guides alot easier so i think this is what i will stick with unless anyone can suggest something better.

when i attach my lure or jighead i usually use a single uni knot and leave just a little loop so that the lure can move a little more freely. i know that this is the weakest point in my set up and would really welcome any pointers on a better knot to use. i would prefer a knot that still allows me to have my lure on a little loop if possible but i am open to all suggestions

boyd


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

boydglin said:


> when i attach my lure or jighead i usually use a single uni knot and leave just a little loop so that the lure can move a little more freely.


I also do this - usually after catching a fish, or after a lot of casting, the loop will have pulled tight against the lure eyelet, so you need to ease it open again. I don't see it being a problem, and don't lose lures or fish using this knot - if you were to tie a 'permanent' loop the same section of line will constantly be abrading against the lure eyelet - with a uni I think it closes up ever so slightly every cast, so the wear is spread over a larger section of line. I use a uni or double uni for pretty much everything, but use this little number for tying dropper loops:


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Uni to terminal tackle, double uni for mono to leader and slim beauty for braid to leader are my main knots. The dropper knot is great for two/three rig setups for catching live bait.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

A non descript knot for the double, seems to work ok. 
Harro's knot for the double to leader. 
Non Slip Mono Loop knot for hard body lures.
Locked half blood knot for everything else.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Uni to terminal tackle
Slim beauty braid to leader or if time permits (i.e. night before fishing trip) I'll do a bimini twist in the braid before slim beauty.


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

connecting lures to leader I use the Palomar Knot, can be a bit awkward but I haven't ever lost a lure from it breaking near the eyelet.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

eric said:


> 1. Bimini twist to double the main line.
> 
> 2. Albright to attach leader to doubled main line
> 
> 3. Uni/Double Uni everywhere else.


Ditto except I use an improved Albright as I find it a bit neater.


----------



## Fishlicker (Jul 20, 2010)

Tried all the above now use the Dick Lewers twisted leader knot tied at home before venturing out.
Cheers Fishlicker


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mingle said:


> 3: One something like the double surgeon knot for braid to leader, but I'm still experimenting with this...


Mike with this style of joining knot also have a look at the Seaguar knot .. it is about the same bulk as a surgeons but easier to tie and just as effective I reckon


----------

